
Show HN: Comicslate – free crowd applicable translation of webcomics - Rainbow-Spike
https://comicslate.org/fr/sci-fi/freefall/d0000
======
Rainbow-Spike
[https://comicslate.org/en/sci-
fi/freefall/d0000](https://comicslate.org/en/sci-fi/freefall/d0000) Now
prepared original English wordbase

[https://comicslate.org/fr/sci-
fi/freefall/d0000](https://comicslate.org/fr/sci-fi/freefall/d0000) French
version

Next will be German, Spanish and Esperanto. Fast & clonable

